# What AMHA driving class would he fit in??



## equanox (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out some video's of Electricfy in 2009. Driving prospect?????? Where would he fit, do best. ( single pleasure/ country) He is 31.75" and now 5 year old stallion. AMHA reg only at the present.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 18, 2010)

I admit my experience is very limited, but I do think it is hard to tell until the horse is actually hooked to the cart. And even then, it can vary depending on what class you WANT them to be in.

Here is a photo example: This is Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic) trotting free in the pasture with no one chasing her:







So, you think maybe Single pleasure, right? WRONG!!! Here she is actually driving in the ring, granted it is late in the day (dark outside) and we are both tired, but still not atypical:






This was a Pinto show where there is only one choice for driving, but in AMHA, I have entered her in Country Pleasure and would seriously think about the new Classic Pleasure class for her. (Could a pro trainer get her to fit into Single Pleasure? Maybe, but I am quite happy with her the way she is.)

So I would wait to see how the horse looks when hooked. I would also be very anxious to get your boy hooked, because I do like the way he moves.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm no expert either but I'd say probably a candidate for Country Pleasure. Targetsmom is right they will often go slower and lower when starting to drive. My filly looked so "hang dog" when she first started that I was told Western Pleasure but I just knew if I could get her to raise her head it would free up her front end. So "hang me" I put an over check on her and she took it all in stride and placed in her first Nationals try. Now she trots and pulls more freely then she did at first. I think it's the newness of "dragging around a cart" that slows them down.

By the way, I really like the way your guy is colored; he's very nice!


----------



## ruffian (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd put him in country also. He's very pretty.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree, definitely Country.

Andrea


----------



## equanox (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input! Just so many classes now it is hard to tell what your horse should be in. He is such a attention wanter that it was hard to take video of him! In his liberty class I had him no time flat. Patty will be up for a driving clinic in March, maybe I will go for a day for some more pointers/ starting this boy. Here he is washed up at home in 2009.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say Country Pleasure or poss the new classic... watching them at liberty generally they are at least a 'notch' down once bridled and hooked to cart.

either way - good luck with it and have FUN driving... be warned its almost as addictive as having minis in general


----------



## equanox (Jan 24, 2010)

Tatonkas Dream said:


> I would say Country Pleasure or poss the new classic... watching them at liberty generally they are at least a 'notch' down once bridled and hooked to cart. either way - good luck with it and have FUN driving... be warned its almost as addictive as having minis in general


I am not personally showing or using him for breeding in 2010, so I thought it might be a good activity this summer for both of us. Last time I had one of our horses sent out to start driving he never came home after the Nationals with trainer. New owner kept showing him, and I'm back to ground zero. Thank goodness he is a horse that loves to please, and has lots of patience. This should be interesting, and thanks for your help in where he would show the best in harness.

East entry is in the box and have a harness, just need some less wet weather now.

Thanks Michelle


----------



## equanox (Mar 8, 2010)

Just an update!

My boy found a driving home! I am so happy for him, and her. I think she will have fun showing him!

It will be sad to see him leave, but great that she picked him and get all that attention.

Thanks for all your input!


----------

